# Call for Volunteers



## Goblin84 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I wont go into much detail about the race itself because, well, it is still being planned.  Anyway the Montreal to Boston Tour is going to be held Aug 5-12th this summer.  It is an 8 stage race and a huge group of Volunteers will be needed.  

I am working mostly with the Concord (NH) group that will help with Stage 6 (the Notch to Concord).  Rough estimates are that up to 100 volunteers will be needed per stage.  Want a front row seat to the biggest race around?  Then let me know.

Volunteers are needed for all sorts of stuff so you do not need a lot of cycling experience.  I am in no way coordinating volunteers but could at least get you in touch with the correct person.  There are stages starting and ending all over NE (Canada, VT, NH, MA) so no matter where ya live you can really help out (well, minus you southern NE folk...and ME people...)

If you are interested post here or send me a PM.


www.montreal-boston-tour.com


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm volunteering for the 7th Stage between Manchester & Nashua (the long hilly way)... 

Stage 7 of the Tour will take place on August 11, and will leave from Manchester to finish in Nashua via a route through Hillsborough and Hancock. To view maps of the expected routes for these two stages, please visit the Bike-Walk Alliance of NH web site at www.bwanh.org .

For Stage 7, August 11 event: 
Contact: Mary Sanchez
City of Nashua, Central Purchasing Dept . 
Nashua Volunteer Coordinator
sanchezm@ci.nashua.nh.us
(603) 589-3332 

Allegra Boverman, Photojournalist 
Member, City of Nashua Office of Economic Development
abovermanfotos@gmail.com
(603) 493-7557 (cell)
(603) 891-4833 (home) 

Hope to see you there…


----------

